# Media Outlits to Trust?



## Shwillam (Feb 11, 2018)

Heya folk, so I try and keep up with all the shit happening worldwide, as well as try and decipher the agendas and propaganda techniques used by the mainstream media. I often log on to CNN, Fox News, BBC ect to try and get in the mindset the general populace is in, in order to better adapt my propaganda and debate techniques when attempting to help people see through the vail. Now the hard part is that I’m having a hard time finding alternative news outlets to compare that present truthful information and also provide stories and headlines that don’t make it into the mainstream media for obvious reasons. The only alternative media group I really pay attention to and trust is It’s Going Down, but I’m trying to find sources that aren’t necessarily so geared for anarchists and radical leftists. A more objective group of investigative journalists who present plain fact about events rather than attaching them to a political agenda (or at least are a bit more subtle about them) in order to have sources that more die hard liberal folk can swallow and allow me to further present them with reasons to distrust the state and come out of the disillusioned ideas of state socialist policies and trust in the capitalist machine.

So long question short, where do you get your local/world news from, and do you trust the source?


----------



## DrewSTNY (Feb 11, 2018)

Unfortunately, I have lost trust in every news source, unless it's the local police blotter or classifieds. Pretty much all news out there is slanted one way or another and almost all of it is op-ed material. I like BBC, AFP, Al Jazeera, Fox, and a lot of the micro news sites coming up on YT, but not one of them are truthfully reporting any news. Sex and scandal sells, so that's what they are doing. Seems like all news outlets are looking like the National Enquirer, but I think the Enquirer is a better paper. Sorry to not be more helpful.


----------



## BelleBottoms (Feb 11, 2018)

At this point in my life, I prefer to be blissfully unaware. No news channels, no daily rag, no radio. I love it. Focused on getting in sync with Earth instead.

In the past though, I really enjoyed quarterly report publications for in depth current affairs information. Though found along with magazines in larger bookstores, they usually contain scholarly essays instead of short articles, very few ads, and zero sensationalism. Though not up-to-the-week current, many are brimming with factual content including data analysis and historical background of the topic. There is still bias (the writers are only human) but there's often a disclosure in the introduction that will tell you where the money and talent are coming from.


----------



## MarkB (Feb 11, 2018)

Probably will not be a popular reply on this site, however, the Associated Press is about a straight a news source as there is. 

https://www.ap.org/en-us/


----------



## Deleted member 20065 (Feb 11, 2018)

I listen to NPR or Democracy Now with Amy Goodman.


----------



## Benji91 (Feb 11, 2018)

Like most of us, there aren't a whole lot I trust.
New Matilda (independent, very left-leaning) is my go to, but it many just covers stuff going on down here in Oz.

Edit: But even with New Matilda I don't believe everything that's on there and tend to try and cross reference, it just seems a more rounded version of what NewsCorp and the like present.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 11, 2018)

It really made me sad when Al Jazeera America went down. The direct product of major news corps putting true reporting out of business.

I use NPR, BBC, and AP.

It makes me really sad that people are choosing to not pay attention to what is happening in this coubtry/the world because it is more convenient for them.

I have alot of friend that have stopped paying attention because "they want more positivity in their life"....

Ya, have fun with an uneducated populous turning into another Nazi Germany while you enjoy your newfound "positivity".


----------



## Benji91 (Feb 11, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> It makes me really sad that people are choosing to not pay attention to what is happening in this coubtry/the world because it is more convenient for them.
> 
> I have alot of friend that have stopped paying attention because "they want more positivity in their life"....



Well said @Coywolf, I know a lot of people like that and I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Keystone Ice Kid (Feb 11, 2018)

Infowars is always mentioning Drudge Report.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 11, 2018)

Dude, if you even read anything on infowars, you have a serious misinterpretation of what a trustworthy news source is.....


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 11, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Dude, if you even read anything on infowars, you have a serious misinterpretation of what a trustworthy news source is.....





Keystone Ice Kid said:


> Infowars is always mentioning Drudge Report.



infowars is a fear-mongering scam designed to take advantage of stupid liberals. even the host admitted in court this year that it's all an act. drudge report is .... god... you couldn't ask for more right-wing conservative bullshit that is anything but unbiased.



BelleBottoms said:


> At this point in my life, I prefer to be blissfully unaware. No news channels, no daily rag, no radio. I love it. Focused on getting in sync with Earth instead.



ugh... yeah, the hippy dippy 'stick your head in the sand' approach to politics. that's always worked wonderfully in the past. have fun getting in tune with mother earth when it's nothing but an oil spill or a clear cut.


----------



## Jerrell (Feb 12, 2018)

I try to get several viewpoints from legitimate news sources to get a solid understanding of what is being reported in the news. I have an A.A. in Electronic Media and that gives me deeper understanding of how the whole apparatus works. Knowing who owns and what the biases are in sources is very important. Yes I like reading sources that confirm my personal beliefs, but I make sure to expose myself to what the rest of humanity (or at least the people that decide my fate) are thinking.

Some of the sources I look at are NPR, Reuters, AP, Vox, NY Times, Washington Post, Business Insider, The Guardian, Bloomberg, BBC, The Economist, CNN, The Independent, Fox News (depending on who the reporter is), the big 3 (ABC, NBC, CBS) and several one-off news sources like science and/or tech mags. One-off sources report on issues affecting their sector and as such makes it easier for me to pinpoint the bias and ignore it if needed. 
I also try to avoid opinion pieces a lot of the time. I don't need or want to get into the drama side. haha


----------



## Keystone Ice Kid (Feb 12, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Dude, if you even read anything on infowars, you have a serious misinterpretation of what a trustworthy news source is.....[/QUOTE Really giving yourself a lot of credit bud, you got game?


----------



## Shwillam (Feb 12, 2018)

Seriously thou, InfoWars is the product of a right wing fraud who’s admitted in court that he’s bullshitting everyone. Not to mention the site is regularly visited and appreciated by fascists, white nationalists, and nazi groups alike. So if that’s a “trusted media outlet “ for anyone on this site you should seriously reconsider your values.


----------



## Coywolf (Feb 12, 2018)

Actually, yes. I believe I do. Especially when it comes to vetting potential information sources.


----------



## benton (Feb 17, 2018)

Keystone Ice Kid said:


> Infowars is always mentioning Drudge Report.


People are free to have any opinion they wish.

However, the fact is that A LOT of "real news" comes from Drudge Report and Infowars.

My opinion is that nearly all media outlets engage in fake news to one degree or another.

Drudge is independent abd thus seemingly not beholden to corporate interest like the so-called mainstream media.

Infowars has lot of great info combined with obvious biased slant and a certain amount of sheer craziness.

If I'm really interested, I tend to read everything and then do my own research.

I don't vote for Republicans and Democrats however one of the main reasons I wasn't surprised when Hillary lost is that I was reading Drudge leading up to the election. A lot of people who wouldn't be caught dead there were blindsided.

If we don't educate ourselves and learn to use our discernment (individually) I feel like "we" (whoever that is) don't stand a chance of separating the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## roughdraft (Mar 19, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> infowars is a fear-mongering scam designed to take advantage of stupid liberals.



I'm glad someone else gets it

they're all bad but this one is the worst

and coincidentally everyone who has preached at me about the alex jones "views" was...welll....preaching AT me! not exactly telling of an intelligent mind


----------



## Jerrell (Mar 19, 2018)

Any "news" or blogs or whatever that spew extremist and/or hateful points of view are NOT news. They are propaganda machines dedicated to divisiveness.


----------



## benton (Mar 19, 2018)

What constitutes "extremist?"

What defines a "hateful point of view?"


----------



## Jerrell (Mar 19, 2018)

"Extremist" might fit a lot of categories. A person that listens to one type of music while believing it is the best genre and everyone else listening to other genres than his/her favorite type are just stupid/ill-informed/whatever could be considered a music extremist. A handful of zines might exist for that type of music. I would not consider those zines to be an unbiased source for overall music news.
"Hateful point of view" should be pretty self-explanatory, but I'll take a whack at it. Someone could probably explain it better. Hate is an emotion that, when experienced naturally, is healthy because it tells us that we don't like something and basically to avoid it. However, as with any emotion, over-stimulation and feeding the feeling too much is not healthy. People can become addicted to feeding an emotion. If a source is feeding us only hateful content, then it is over-stimulating that emotion and is unhealthy to consume. It's basically a drug dealer that enables hate addicts. If the source is peddling hate, then your not going to find it to be a well-rounded, reputable news source. I don't know anyone that goes to eHarmony or Tinder for unbiased news about the world and society. Men's Health isn't going to tell me about the best new candy bars because it's a niche magazine. Hate sources are niche sources. They are biased toward feeding hate.


----------



## Pervert Pirate (Apr 28, 2018)

I grew up with guys who were into HAM Radio and Short Wave listening.
The Short Wave broadcast from the many countries reminds me most of 
NPR/PBS. But it is one of the places I go for interesting news reports that are informative. 

You can pick up inexpensive Short Wave Receivers and find listings for what countries are broadcasting in English Language on what days at what times. Passport to World Band Listening is in many Libraries. You can even listen on some websites which monitor these broadcast. After dark it is easy to find many broadcast but there are still some on in the mornings and afternoons.

http://www.k5kj.net/swl.htm
http://www.k5kj.net/swl.htm
I've talked with some American Expats living abroad and they have told me in these words...."the view outside the states looking in is much different than the view when inside". I've not been outside as an Expat
to know. But they are quite satisfied with their lots. Some are retired ranking Military personnel, others are educators, and others are Tech people. They lurk on sites like American Citizens Abroad and discuss this same topic there. 

Beginners guide to shortwave listening is another good book.

A simple analog receiver with around 13 Bands. :They usually require 2 to 3 AA Batteries. Simple headphones can add to a clearer signal.
Old schooler's like the analog tuners as you can comb the bands
more precisely. The digital's progress in steps (2.5 steps as an example) where the analog doesn't take steps) Thus with the analog
you could fine tune into a station better. 







and a digital tuner receiver:


----------

